# dog box R&J Industries Ocilla



## rvick (Nov 20, 2011)

dont really know where to post this. does anyone know the whereabouts of Ronnie Kelly from R&J Ind. in Ocilla? he took my deposit of $225.00 for a dog box & i havent been able to get back in touch with him or anyone at the company. he wont answer the phone & it is a long drive for me to get there.


----------



## featherz17 (Nov 23, 2011)

110 N Alder Street
Ocilla, GA 31774

(229) 468-0055


----------



## lethal (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronnie is my father in law, he had to have emergency surgury at emory, he's back home now but is out of work for awhile, My wife talked to him a few minutes ago and said the box is ready and to call Ronnie's cell # at 1-229-425-5212,and he or someone will meet you. Sorry about not being able to get a hold of anyone at the shop, no one has been there much since Ronnie's surgery. 
Thanks, 
Chris Lee


----------



## john3201 (Apr 11, 2012)

Lethal

Please contact me to get my trailer returned if possiabe.
229 344 2747. I know Ronnie has been sick and I have stopped by but no one is there. Please contact me to set up a time to return my trailer.

Thanks

John


----------



## rvick (Apr 17, 2012)

lethal, please contact me (229-224-1814) Ronnie promised to refund my deposit but must have been unable. my dog box was never built.


----------



## randalldeerfoot (Apr 24, 2012)

lethal, I too have been trying to reach Ronnie. Hope all is well with him. I have a treestand at his shop that he was going to make some changes to. I would like to come and get it but have to travel some distance so will need someone to meet me there - Please call me at 912-618-9622 and lets make some arrangement Thank you in advance.


----------



## edg1957 (Aug 6, 2012)

*Do you have any way to contact Ronnie at this time. He has a hunting blind I need*



lethal said:


> Ronnie is my father in law, he had to have emergency surgury at emory, he's back home now but is out of work for awhile, My wife talked to him a few minutes ago and said the box is ready and to call Ronnie's cell # at 1-229-425-5212,and he or someone will meet you. Sorry about not being able to get a hold of anyone at the shop, no one has been there much since Ronnie's surgery.
> Thanks,
> Chris Lee


 Do you hae any way that I can contact Ronnie Now 8/06/2012 he has a hunting blind that I need to get back from him asap!!


----------



## edg1957 (Aug 6, 2012)

I believe that Ronnie Kelly is in hiding somewhere and does not want to be found!


----------



## rvick (Aug 13, 2012)

someone said to try Fitzgerald Gymnastics Academy or the gymnastics school in Douglas


----------



## lethal (Sep 5, 2012)

fitzgerald gymnastics academy, and i am in no way involved with r and j industries.


----------

